# CVS Account auschecken



## Paule (8. Mrz 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe da ein kleines Problem. Ich habe mit SmartCVS ein Projekt angelegt und darin dann auch einige Klassen gespeichert. Nun wollte ich dieses Projekt in Eclipse laden. Das Problem dabei ist, dass das Projekt sozusagen leer ist, heißt es beinhaltet keine Klassen usw. ´
In SmartCVS wird aber alles richtig angezeigt, so dass ich mir sehr sicher bin, dass ich das Projekt richtig angelegt habe.
Auch der Workspace auf der Festplatte beinhaltet  keine meiner erstellten Klassen.

Was mache ich falsch?!
Meine Vorgehensweise: new -> other -> checkout projects from cvs -> repository auswählen -> modul auswählen (bis hierhin klappt alles)
Was muss ich jetzt machen, wenn ich das Modul ausgewählt habe? Gleich auf "Finish" klicken oder muss ich noch was einstellen?

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.

Danke schonmal Paule!!!


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (8. Mrz 2005)

hae? du gehst mit eclipse auf das CVS, klickst das entsprechende Projekt an, Rechtsklick "Check out", dann änderst du was ab, machst auf das ausgecheckte rechtsklick -> team -> update (sowas in der richtung) oder commit, weiß nimmer genau


rechtsklick -> Checkout  wird wohl die gesuchte Lösung sein


----------



## Paule (8. Mrz 2005)

Hallo,

erstmal danke. Aaaaber wann und wo soll ich nen Rechtsklick auf das Projekt machen und Checkout wählen?! Ich benutze Eclipse 3.0. Ich kann nur das Projekt auswählen und gleich als workspace in den Arbeitsbereich einfügen. 
Was meintest du mit "dann änderst du was ab"?
Dann habe ich das mit team -> commit bzw update versucht aber auch dabei ist nichts besseres rausgekommen. Der workspace ist und bleibt leer   

Kann mir jemand helfen? Bitte!!!


----------



## bambi (8. Mrz 2005)

Aehm... was passiert denn, wenn Du da "Finish" klickst... Hoert sich nicht so an, als haettest Du
das mal getestet...
Sollte doch aber eigentlich so gehen, oder?  :bahnhof:


----------



## Paule (8. Mrz 2005)

Hi,

doch sicher hab ich das mit finish getestet. Eigentlich hab ich es immer so gemacht. Wenn ich auf "finish" klicke, dann erstellt eclipse nen neuen workspace für das Projekt. Aber wie gesagt, dieser ist leer.


----------



## Wildcard (8. Mrz 2005)

Er macht also schonmal des Projekt?
Dann mach mal rechtsklick auf das Projekt -> team -> synchronize with repository -> update


----------



## Paule (8. Mrz 2005)

Hallo,

schande auf mein Haupt!!! Das Projekt, dass ich mit SmartCVS erstellt hatte, war wirklich leer.  :shock: 
Also konnte mir Eclipse auch keine Klassen etc anzeigen.

Habe jetzt ein neues Projekt (mit Eclipse) erstellt und siehe da, es geht.
Eine Frage habe ich dann doch noch: Wie bekomme ich heraus, ob jemand eine Änderung an den Klassen vorgenommen hat. Mit team -> update? Denn müsste ja irgend eine Meldung kommen, dass Änderungen vorgenommen wurden, oder?

Aber bis hierhin schon mal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!!

Bis bald mal wieder  :wink:  Paule!!!


----------



## Wildcard (8. Mrz 2005)

synchronize with repository
Dann siehst du was sich geändert hat, was du geändert hast, und wenn beides gleichzeitig der fall ist.


----------

